# Amazon Prime Members



## Knight (May 1, 2020)

Finding this wasn't easy
https://www.amazon.com/gp/help/cust...ab_comp_cu&ie=UTF8&qid=1588353600&sr=13-1-acs

I sent this
effective today 05/01/2020
place my account on hold due to delay by amazon for prime delivery

please advise when prime delivery returns to normal
please confirm the hold by emailing me. 


we can't hold your prime but we will be happy to issue 15% refund without cancelling it
Shall I process the refund?
M10:50 AM
YES

Customer Service
I'm unable to refund in Gift card, I have processed the refund in original payment method for $17.85
M10:54 AM

Not much but it does hold a business accountable for the service that was paid for.


----------



## terry123 (May 1, 2020)

Never had prime because I always get what I ordered ahead of what they say.  Prime does not benefit me in any way.  Amazon says something will be delivered in 5-6 days but always comes at least 2 days ahead of that.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 1, 2020)

I have Prime, ordered a part for a mower and it said to expect a 1 week delay do to all the deliveries that they were experiencing . I got the part in 2 days.


----------



## hollydolly (May 1, 2020)

I agree with your stance Knight...

I have Prime as well, and up to now we've  only had one delay on a delivery ....


----------



## fmdog44 (May 1, 2020)

Unless it is an  emergency who care if it takes teo days or six days? I dropped prime  long time ago.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 1, 2020)

I have Prime and lately get the "possible late delivery" advisory, but so far we haven't had any significant delays.  I don't care about getting any refund; they are doing the best they can at a difficult time.


----------



## Devi (May 1, 2020)

Ditto here what @C'est Moi said. I think they're doing their best, and we've not had any non-deliveries.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 2, 2020)

I ordered 2 items yesterday and got an email this morning that it will be delivered today..


----------



## Pappy (May 2, 2020)

Ordered hearing aid batteries Thursday, got them Friday. It’s amazing to me how fast they can get products to us.


----------



## Ronni (May 2, 2020)

I have Prime, but have experienced no significant delays in the few things I've ordered recently.  In fact, in EVERY case, though I was advised that delivery was going to be several days hence rather than the guaranteed two day delivery that I've been  used to for years, the items came 1 - 4 days earlier than I was told.

I've had Prime for a long time, and over the years have had to contact customer service for a variety of things.  In every single case, my issue was resolved quickly and easily.  No muss no fuss.  There were a couple of occasions where I returned my item as instructed, but didn't receive a credit back to my bank account.  In one case I had proof of having taken the item to UPS, but in the other case I had nothing.  Both times the rep apologized, and immediately adjusted my account to reflect the return and I had the money back in my account in a couple of days.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 2, 2020)

Pappy said:


> Ordered hearing aid batteries Thursday, got them Friday. It’s amazing to me how fast they can get products to us.


We have 2 distribution warehouses close by in Texas...


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 2, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> I ordered 2 items yesterday and got an email this morning that it will be delivered today..View attachment 102302


Package arrived at 11:30 AM by Prime delivery..Got a notification from Alexa and email..


----------



## Lethe200 (May 3, 2020)

We've had some delays, but there's nothing so terribly urgent that it mattered much. We have lots of storage space in our home and I'm usually well beforehand in ordering replacements.

If medical shipments need to take priority, I'm all for that. One day or three days, it's not going to impact my life expectancy - which a slow medical shipment *might well do.*

YMMV.


----------



## Marie5656 (May 3, 2020)

*I have had a couple delays, but nothing significant. In fact, a book I ordered, due tomorrow, actually came today. *


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 13, 2020)

The link took me to Amazon's sign in page and don't feel like doing that now.  The only reason I have Prime is because it came as a freebie when I upgraded my MetroPCS plan. I never needed it to get free shipping because I'd bunch my orders so I was over the amount needed for free shipping. I never order anything that's an emergency so it doesn't matter if I don't get "it" in 2 days. When I didn't have Prime sometimes I waited 5 days or if it was something not shipped by Amazon...two weeks or more. Like Marie..sometimes my orders came earlier than expected.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 14, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> The link took me to Amazon's sign in page and don't feel like doing that now.  The only reason I have Prime is because it came as a freebie when I upgraded my MetroPCS plan. I never needed it to get free shipping because I'd bunch my orders so I was over the amount needed for free shipping. I never order anything that's an emergency so it doesn't matter if I don't get "it" in 2 days. When I didn't have Prime sometimes I waited 5 days or if it was something not shipped by Amazon...two weeks or more. Like Marie..sometimes my orders came earlier than expected.


Do you have a streaming device???

Edit: I see on another post you have one...


----------

